# whats your favourite OEM alloy wheel?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

although im not a Merc fan, i do love the AMG wheels



















if only i could find a way of fitting them to my chevvy....................


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

<<<<<<<<-------------This One.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This one , One day I hope to own 4 of them , attached to the car of course


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi RS5's. The porsche one's that rick posted are nice though :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Escort Cossie wheels( but then I am biased. ;-))

M3 CSL alloys

Any factory fit BBS LM style wheel


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RS 7 spokes for me.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like 406 Nimrods and the 508 Style 12s.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Agree with the posts above, escort cossie alloys, rs 7 spokes and also mondeo St multi spokes look nice when in good condition:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

s29nta said:


> Agree with the posts above, escort cossie alloys, rs 7 spokes and also mondeo St multi spokes look nice when in good condition:thumb:


Just had my mondeo ST alloys refurbed and have to agree.

Love BBS motorsport alloys.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Love the Alfa 17" Teledials


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is have to go BMW, the M3 CSL


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also the Golf GTi Pirrelli alloys were nice too, should dig a pic out at some point


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I really like the new edition 35 alloys


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Pagani huayra,


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Pagani huayra,


Direction can only be pulled off if they are both symmetrical both sides IMO.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Direction can only be pulled off if they are both symmetrical both sides IMO.


I still think they work 

But mainly I like the zonda wheels they're based on, especially the massive dish.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I still think they work
> 
> But mainly I like the zonda wheels they're based on, especially the massive dish.


That's what I mean they do work on that as I'm sure they are symmetrical


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the 19" VW Luganos available on the Scirocco and Passat CC...Wish I could afford a set for my Scirocco!


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I love the Porsche Turbo wheels above but my favourites are the Carrera Sport 19"s followed by the Sport Design 19s.
Those turbo ones also look amazing in gloss black.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

When I saw the optional NismoLMGT4 rims for the 350z I almost added it to the options list......until the dealer told me it was almost £4k extra (and that was losing the standard 18s too) 
I didn't dare ask how much if I wanted them IN ADDITION to the standard ones.
Luckily a trader managed to import me some from the US for £1.2k


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> When I saw the optional NismoLMGT4 rims for the 350z I almost added it to the options list......until the dealer told me it was almost £4k extra (and that was losing the standard 18s too)
> I didn't dare ask how much if I wanted them IN ADDITION to the standard ones.
> Luckily a trader managed to import me some from the US for £1.2k


Your rims are gorgeous Andy, did you manage to sort out a sealant for them?

Andy


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Alpina Dynamics...


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

The 18'' Pescra on my ED30.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

BMW M Para's!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

BMW style 32.


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

These are my favourite and there on my 3008!


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I like my own alloys that are on all of the new VXR's.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooooooo forgot about the ones on the Chevvy Camaro in transformers


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

adeel43 said:


> BMW M Para's!


THIS :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

BMW e36 m3 sunflowers


----------

